# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Bremer windsurfer suchtleute zum surfen

## surfingnonne

Hey leute,
ich hei marc (21) und zieh jetzt nach bremen zum studieren, ich komm vom bodensee und war hier immer windsurfen. ihr knnte euch ja mal melden, ich wrde gerne en paar surfer aus bremen kennen lernen, bei dennen ich dann vllt auch des eine oder andere mal mit fahren kann an irgend einen spot! Ich will natrlich auch alle kennenlernen die kein auto haben! ich will einfach mal in die "szene" reinschnuppern

gru marc

----------


## ReelBigFish

such mal unter crosstalk nach "Surfcommunity in Bremen"  :Wink:

----------

